# 2011 Cruze, Lifter adjustment at 100K???



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Campuscop2003 said:


> Been doing some reading on the 1.8L in the cruze. Apparently when it what in the Astra is required a hard lifter adjustment at 100K miles. I will have 100K in three to four years cause of my commute. Does anyone know if the engine still requires this? I didn't see anything in the manual. Thanks


 ...try contacting *ChevyMgr* directly, as he (as would your local dealership service manager) would most likely know.


----------

